# Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam , anyone here has tried it or using it ATM? any good how is it compare to SSF?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have done a review and used it on a few motors now.

It foams up really well for a tiny amount of product (Making it much better value) I'm finding 50ml in a litre of warm water my fave but i have found 25ml works good too.

The really great thing about it for me is the cleaning ability it shows, really impressed me compared to my SSF/MFII normal mix.

I'll find my post


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67894

Also on the Honda CRV post i did and the Range Rover post that will be up later this week (hopefully, if i finish the car )


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

some excellent reviews by Jon and worth a read.

You not finished that RR yet? Slacker


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> some excellent reviews by Jon and worth a read.
> 
> You not finished that RR yet? Slacker


Just a wash down and trim etc to do


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

:thumb: for the review and the link

i will get some when i finish my SSF only 1/4 left.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Jon - what would be the verdict on VP vs BH foams for cleaning ability?

thanks

Damon


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Interesting one this, at the recommended ratio i tried the BH that had the greatest cleaning ability (due to mechanical type action) but from a VFM point of view the VP foam is so much better and the cleaning marginally less. 

I've yet to try the VP at a strong ratio but will continue to play with it. 

I did two litres of warm water with 200ml of VP foam on a very dirty car last week and it really made a difference leaving really only the dead files on the bonnet section


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Interesting one this, at the recommended ratio i tried the BH that had the greatest cleaning ability (due to mechanical type action) but from a VFM point of view the VP foam is so much better and the cleaning marginally less.
> 
> I've yet to try the VP at a strong ratio but will continue to play with it.
> 
> I did two litres of warm water with 200ml of VP foam on a very dirty car last week and it really made a difference leaving really only the dead files on the bonnet section


To tackle flys with this product your either need to let it dwell longer or have a trigger spray made up dilute 1:10part water. Just trigger the frount grill then foam as usal and alow to dwell your find fly will come clean off.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Greg, 

Would you say this product would be LSP safe at 10:1 ?

If so that means i'm going to try it real strong to see how well it cleans


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Great review Jon, I think it is awesome which is why we stocked it. 

The foam is amazing and thicker than any other foams I've used at teh same ratio. You also get the impression this isn't stipping LSP also whilst at the same time is cleaning really well. It also has the benefit of actually smelling nice.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Thanks Greg,
> 
> Would you say this product would be LSP safe at 10:1 ?
> 
> If so that means i'm going to try it real strong to see how well it cleans


I get asked this sort of question a lot. As always with me there is no easy answer.

the simple answer is *yes it is safe*.

However it will like most cleaners, reduce the wax layor but not strip it. Infact it would take a good 20+ cleans to remove collinite 476. You will find this is better than most products that are safe on wax and LSP. If you compare this to a TFR that will strip wax in 1 or 3 hits then this is a true wax safe product.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Very handy as I am buying a foam lance this Friday and was looking at what would be the best SF!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> I get asked this sort of question a lot. As always with me there is no easy answer.
> 
> the simple answer is *yes it is safe*.
> 
> However it will like most cleaners, reduce the wax layor but not strip it. Infact it would take a good 20+ cleans to remove collinite 476. You will find this is better than most products that are safe on wax and LSP. If you compare this to a TFR that will strip wax in 1 or 3 hits then this is a true wax safe product.


Thanks, all useful info


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iam going to order some from Tim again.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Iam going to order some from Tim again.


Excellent. :detailer:

Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive ordered it and its on its way I will tell you what I think


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used it tonight and its great very thick creamy foam and it smells nice.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Just received my Karcher Lance and Valet-Pro Snow foam from CYC.:thumb:

Fantastic. I was amazed how thick the foam is. 

2 Pumps of Snow Foam in the lance bottle, top up with water, is easily enough for two cars, two kids and half the drive 

Also as Ross.. says smells great.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Used it over the weekend. Need to experiment more with amounts but used 4 pumps to a 1 litre bottle and it only just covered the car. However this is not unusual for the hard water I have round here and in fact it dwells much better than anything else I've tried so using 100ml a wash doesn't bother me as it at least hangs around and does the job.

I foamed on the Saturday night to try and save a bit of time on the Sunday and have to say the finish was good enough that I would have been fairly happy leaving it like that if I had too. Granted the full bling shine wasn't there and a few bugs were still on the bonnet but it was still cleaner than a lot of cars.

Will post a picture when I remember to have my camera handy.


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Very useful info. I will definetly give it a try


----------

